
Reddit AMA with Shahid Buttar, on Leave from EFF and Running for Congress in SF - jdp23
https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/8bsp7y/ama_longtime_digital_rights_activist_lawyer_dj_us/
======
isho
Shahid is awesome, I would vote for him if I lived in SF.

